# Heya!



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi there!

I'm Aayla. I'm from Canada and have two cats, Jessi (10, male) and Millie (10 female). I am newly married, not even a year, to a wonderful and handsome man.  Newlywed to the core!!  

I work from home. I give relationship and intimacy advice online, and do web design along with a few other things.  

I am so glad to have found this site. Everyone here has been so supportive while I babble on about my cat and our issue with his litterbox troubles!  It's nice to gain all of this information from this site. A big thanks, to whoever runs the site. It's appreciated more than you can know!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Glad you are enjoying it here!


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks, jessamica8  I like your cat! Nice name too!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*WelcomeWelcomeWelcome*


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

welcome! yay! another newlywed! got married 10/02/04! again welcome!

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Aayla


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Yay for newlyweds!!! 

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome!!! :catsm


----------



## Aayla (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks guys!! Hey, another Ontarian!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome!


----------

